
Ray Dalio: A Template for Understanding Big Debt Crises - yarapavan
https://principles.us13.list-manage.com/track/click?u=f817138263fa3d3dec4ad231d&id=1881b360ad&e=557baf7749
======
yarapavan
Ten years ago this month, the world’s financial system nearly ground to a
halt. It was a dramatic and pivotal time, which has had lasting effects on
many people’s lives. But it was also something that has happened many times in
history and will happen many times in the future. As you know, I believe that
everything happens over and over again and that by looking at those things
happening many times, one can see the patterns and understand the cause-effect
relationships to develop principles for dealing with them. Prior to 2008, I
had studied these relationships for debt crises with my colleagues at
Bridgewater, and because we understood these relationships, we were able to
navigate the crisis well when many others struggled.

Today I am sharing our understanding of how debt crises work and how to
navigate them well in a new book called “A Template for Understanding Big Debt
Crises.” I am making it available for free because I am now at a stage of life
where what’s most important to me is to pass along the principles that have
helped me. My hope is that sharing this template will reduce the chances of
big debt crises happening and help them be better managed in the future.

LinkedIn post about the book: [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/understanding-
big-debt-crises...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/understanding-big-debt-
crises-ray-dalio/)

Link to free PDF: [https://www.principles.com/big-debt-
crises/](https://www.principles.com/big-debt-crises/)

